# Red Wolf Fish



## MikeFloyd (Apr 20, 2019)

My newest addiction. I once owned two H. Malabaricus fish years ago and instantly fell in love with the entire family of wolf fish. They have a prehistoric predatory appearance and look almost unchanged by time. Surely if the predators are the raptors of the Amazon’s, the wolf is the allosaurus. 
This guy is about 4 inches in length. They max out in the aquarium at 8-10 inches which make them ideal for most. My only advice to would be wolf owners is to keep them solitary and in heavily planted tanks with heavy secure lids. They are natural jumpers and have a trait of wiggling from water to water over dry land. Your tank is no exception only they won’t find new waters once they escape.


----------



## DPM (Apr 21, 2004)

Looks like it could be a gold wolf?


----------



## MikeFloyd (Apr 20, 2019)

Updated photo from tonight.


----------



## DPM (Apr 21, 2004)

Good looking wolf! Still thinking it's a gold or maybe a " rainbow"? Reds, especially hi fin reds, look very different from your pic...


----------



## MikeFloyd (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## MikeFloyd (Apr 20, 2019)

resting after a meal.


----------



## MikeFloyd (Apr 20, 2019)

A few photos from last night.


----------

